# tank height for cories



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

My 20 gallon is leaking at the corner and so I am upgrading to a 30 gallon tall. It has the same measurements as the 20 except for the height. Is it too tall for the cories to get to the surface?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

the tank height is fine.. there are times that in it's natural habitat the water is 4 or 5 feet deep... don't worry; they will be fine... i have also kept them in tanks 30 inches deep with no problems....


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

mousey said:


> My 20 gallon is leaking at the corner and so I am upgrading to a 30 gallon tall. It has the same measurements as the 20 except for the height. Is it too tall for the cories to get to the surface?


ms:

I have no problems with cories in a 30" deep tank.

TR


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks guys. 
Now comes the big job of catching everyone and transfering gravel etc.


----------

